# Having Trouble with the slides on a Montana



## wiley199 (May 22, 2004)

I cant get the kitchen slide to slide in. The bedroom slide works ok and the living room slide went in with a little help, but the other slide wont move. The slides have been in the out position for along time, 2 years or so. Any ideas out there. Thanks in advance !!!


----------



## Muleman (Dec 6, 2011)

Check the hydraulic fluid on the unit


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

If the slides stop and start on the way in or out, the auto reset 50 amp breaker may need upgraded to an 80 amp. http://www.lci1.com/LIP/0058.pdf


----------



## Capt. Carman (Jun 5, 2007)

*Slide Issues*

I have a long park model and it has some very long super slides on it, all hydraulic. I recently moved it and the slides didn't work properly as the pump has a leak as well as the salt air has taken a toll on the underneath slide assemblies.

I resolved the problem getting a come-along under the biggest slide and using a bridle, cranked the slide in. Before you try this grease everything really good underneath and crank the come-along as you need to but hopefully it will start moving on its own. I even put grease on the cylinder shafts. I used the come-along to pull the slides back out as well. Be careful not to strain everything too hard. It worked for me.

Good luck.....CC


----------

